# How to add a YouTube video directly to a post



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Simply put the "watch" url value into the forum, highlight it, and click the youtube button (that's what's after "watch?v=" see example below, that value below). DON'T add the long "embed" code, just the address of that video at Youtube. No special tags or anything.

So for example, all I did was added this to this post:


```
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bg8lSyGavc4
```
And hightlighted it and clicked on the youtube button, which puts these "tags" around it so it will work.


```
[youtube]bg8lSyGavc4[/youtube]
```


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You are going to cost employers alot more lost time at work with this Chris.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's what I do best! :lol:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

when posting whats the youtube button for then?

when I use it all I get is a big blank spot where the video would be if you used the embeded code on another forum


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This was an old post from the old forum, I just updated the original post on this topic with the current instructions. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

Chris


----------

